# Happy Birthday Duke!!!!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday to the best dog I've ever had! He's my training partner, my best friend, and my shadow. I absolutely love this dog!










































































He's gotten so far in the (almost) year we've had him! This dog is my rock, and a true blessing. :wub:

Happy Birthday buddy! Here's to many more


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:birthday: to a very handsome dog


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

Stunningly proud. Thanks for sharing Happy Birthday!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!:wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Duke!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

He got to enjoy a good treat last night and today we are going for a nice quiet walk (without the girls) to enjoy his favorite place, the lake. 

It's hard to believe how much we've achieved in a year! I'm really proud of this guy... even if we may never title!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> He got to enjoy a good treat last night and today we are going for a nice quiet walk (without the girls) to enjoy his favorite place, the lake.
> 
> It's hard to believe how much we've achieved in a year! I'm really proud of this guy... even if we may never title!


You *will *title him!!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> You *will *title him!!!!


We're still pushing for the BH... but it keeps getting pushed back. Between the holiday work schedule (50+) hours and everything else going on... unfortunately we haven't been working as hard on training. Now that work has slowed down and we're heading into the slow season, Duke and I are jumping back in full throttle. Hopefully this year will be the year. If not... we keep trying! 

It's just the nerve issues and the lack of intensity that kills us. He still loves doing it though... so as long as he's still having fun, we'll move forward. Trying to get over these mountains!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Duke. Wishing you another great year full of fun health and lots of trips to the lake! Lucky says he hopes you got some toys!


----------

